# 2500HD owners, what's your tranny temp?



## Tim94gt

I have a 2005 GMC Sierra 2500HD 6.0L 4L80E

I was wondering what your Tranny Temp was while plowing and normal driving without a plow?

I just had mine replaced due to overheating and I think something might still be wrong with the truck.

Thanks for your help.

Tim


----------



## Mark13

Plowing like a mad man I'll see 165* out of mine. 
Plowing like a white guy I'll get 150* maybe
Towing I've never seen above 155*

Trans mods are a deep pan, synthetic fluid, and a shift kit.


----------



## stacks04

I have the allison, and all I see while plowing is generally 120ish. The trans should not get any hotter than the coolant give or take. If your plowing and driving alot the trans will get hotter then just plowing in general. What are you seeing for temps?


----------



## Tim94gt

Ok, thanks guys. I have only put 40 miles on it since getting it back. 

So far, it's about 120* at highway speeds and reached about 180* while driving around town with the plow on. I haven't pushed any snow yet, but will be tonight.

They said there was a restriction in the cooler/radiator so they replaced that and the transmission. They did not replace the cooler lines since they were replaced in early December.

I'm thinking that the restriction was due to defective cooler lines, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Tim94gt

Mark13;1214364 said:


> Plowing like a mad man I'll see 165* out of mine.
> Plowing like a white guy I'll get 150* maybe
> Towing I've never seen above 155*
> 
> Trans mods are a deep pan, synthetic fluid, and a shift kit.


Is that with the 4L80E or Allison?


----------



## 496 BB

I would assume Allison since he has a diesel.

Rule of thumb for Allisons is ambient temp outside plus 100*. I dont plow with mine so couldnt tell ya but Ive only seen over 200* a few times. Mostly right on track with what I said.


----------



## Tim94gt

496 BB;1214592 said:


> I would assume Allison since he has a diesel.
> 
> Rule of thumb for Allisons is ambient temp outside plus 100*. I dont plow with mine so couldnt tell ya but Ive only seen over 200* a few times. Mostly right on track with what I said.


Ya, that's what I figured after looking at his sig.

I'm probably being paranoid, but I don't want to destroy this tranny overnight.

Here is a pic from last storm.


----------



## ticki2

That's too hot unless it's just a spike for a short duration . Have you tried downshifting .


----------



## Tim94gt

ticki2;1214859 said:


> That's too hot unless it's just a spike for a short duration . Have you tried downshifting .


That was with the last transmission. I have like 30 miles on a brand new transmission now.

I can't remember what my normal temps were prior to having issues. I haven't driven it too much, but so far it's been 120* w/out plow and 180* with it. I just don't want to ruin another transmission.


----------



## procutsnow

I have the 4L80E in my 3500, and I am addicted to watching the tranny temp. Here is what I have observed since I got the truck (December 1st).

Normal driving w/o plow: 120+/-
Normal driving w/ plow: 130+/-
Long distance Driving w/o plow: 125+/-
Long distance driving w/ plow: 145+/-
Plowing: 135 +/-
Towing: haven't towed anything yet

I don't run it hard by most people's standards, still breaking it in so I've been gentle. I assume as the "newness" wears off those numbers will increase as my driving gets back to normal.

Hope that helps. Good luck.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

procutsnow;1214931 said:


> I have the 4L80E in my 3500, and I am addicted to watching the tranny temp. Here is what I have observed since I got the truck (December 1st).
> 
> Normal driving w/o plow: 120+/-
> Normal driving w/ plow: 130+/-
> Long distance Driving w/o plow: 125+/-
> Long distance driving w/ plow: 145+/-
> Plowing: 135 +/-
> Towing: haven't towed anything yet
> 
> I don't run it hard by most people's standards, still breaking it in so I've been gentle. I assume as the "newness" wears off those numbers will increase as my driving gets back to normal.
> 
> Hope that helps. Good luck.


Um you have a 6L80


----------



## jklawn&Plow

I thought 6L90?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

6L90 is in the half ton trucks, Tahoes,Escalades, Camero, and Vette


----------



## jklawn&Plow

Upfitter doc matrix from GMupfitter.com shows 5.3L getting MYC-6L80 and 6.0L getting MYD-6L90


----------



## ss502gmc

I got the 8.1/Ally and w plow on highway the hottest was 190 and 200 deg in the summer on a 100 deg day towing 16,000lbs. Gm has said that 220 is perfectly safe for the ally although ive never come close to that.


----------



## B&B

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1215064 said:


> Um you have a 6L80





NICHOLS LANDSCA;1215168 said:


> 6L90 is in the half ton trucks, Tahoes,Escalades, Camero, and Vette


Your applications are backward. 2500/3500 trucks get the 90, much of everything else (V8 gas RWD in general) gets the 80 as the 80 has a maximum GVWR application limit of 8600 lb. A little low for a 2500/3500 truck.


----------



## Milwaukee

Tim94gt;1214612 said:


> Ya, that's what I figured after looking at his sig.
> 
> I'm probably being paranoid, but I don't want to destroy this tranny overnight.
> 
> Here is a pic from last storm.


You should have been QUIT when it start go up after 180oF. How big tran cooler you have on now? Look it need bigger tran cooler and if it start climb I put in Neutral and rev up 1500-2000 rpm to spin fan to suck cold air though hot tran cooler. Oh by way you could have save that tran if you use 4WD LOW which help much for plow wet heavy snow.


----------



## leolkfrm

are the holes in your front bumper blocked? are all the shields in place?


----------



## mayhem

When driving normally, light hauling in a hilly area or driving to work with the plow on, fully raised and full right angle, my tranny temp gauge doesn't even budge from the lowest reading. When plowing or hauling heavy loads, the needle moves a bit, but no more than 1/4-1/3 of its possible travel to the red zone...sorry but I don't know the temp numbers. My truck has never even come close to overheating, even if I drive with a load in the bed and the plow straight. It does however, sound like a 747 most of the time its running, I've always assumed that my fan clutch is the reason but since I've never had an issue I decided to live with the noise and not risk messing it up.


----------



## tac48

I have an 03 K2500HD w/ 4L80E. Never seen my trans temp much above 200 when plowing or towing. GM says normal operating temp is 180-220.


----------



## jklawn&Plow

Pretty sure my 2007 NNBS hit 190 this summer, ambient was ~95 though.
Coolant was at 210 always even with 0 degrees outside.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

B&B;1215384 said:


> Your applications are backward. 2500/3500 trucks get the 90, much of everything else (V8 gas RWD in general) gets the 80 as the 80 has a maximum GVWR application limit of 8600 lb. A little low for a 2500/3500 truck.


Well I feel stupid, I was just at the shop where my buddy works on Tues. and we were talking about these trannys which turned into a heated argument. I was positive the 90's were in the HD trucks and he said I was wrong. He is supposedly helping a guy put a 6L90 with paddle shifters in a 69 Camero. Guess that's what I get for listening to the "mechanic" whatever I was originally right and came on here and looked like a dumb [email protected]@


----------



## B&B

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1216579 said:


> Well I feel stupid, I was just at the shop where my buddy works on Tues. and we were talking about these trannys which turned into a heated argument. I was positive the 90's were in the HD trucks and he said I was wrong. He is supposedly helping a guy put a 6L90 with paddle shifters in a 69 Camero. Guess that's what I get for listening to the "mechanic" whatever I was originally right and came on here and looked like a dumb [email protected]@


No foul of course, that's just how incorrect info gets spread around (and rather quickly when internet is involved) so it's important to make any corrections just so it doesn't continue on adding confusion...or place someone in the same situation you found . No one likes to be there.


----------



## IMAGE

After sinking $3500 into a 4L80e, I spent the extra $150 and bought a big trans cooler. With no plow on it barely goes over 100* in the winter. In the summer it varies between 130*-180* depending on what I'm towing and how hot it is outside. With the plow on, it will hit 130* driving, and 150* plowing. If i am really hard on it plowing I have seen 180-190*, but a 5 minute break and its down again. When I upgraded the trans I did all Red Eagle packs and an upgraded 'towing' TQ convertor and a stage 2 shift kit.


----------



## Tim94gt

Well, I was just being paranoid I guess.

The Transmission was at 150* for most of the night while plowing. It got up to about 180* when I was doing some culdasacs(sp?) and quickly returned to about 150* once I got some air flowing through.

Thanks for the reply's.

Tim


----------



## 09Busa

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1215064 said:


> Um you have a 6L80


Ya gotta love it when someone comes on here and tries to correct someone and they are wrong in their info........LMAO:laughing:


----------



## 09Busa

B&B;1216604 said:


> No foul of course, that's just how incorrect info gets spread around (and rather quickly when internet is involved) so it's important to make any corrections just so it doesn't continue on adding confusion...or place someone in the same situation you found . No one likes to be there.


well said.........


----------



## mikelawtown

Mark13;1214364 said:


> Plowing like a mad man I'll see 165* out of mine.
> Plowing like a white guy I'll get 150* maybe
> Towing I've never seen above 155*
> 
> Trans mods are a deep pan, synthetic fluid, and a shift kit.


White Guy?


----------



## 496 BB

Tim94gt;1216773 said:


> Well, I was just being paranoid I guess.
> 
> The Transmission was at 150* for most of the night while plowing. It got up to about 180* when I was doing some culdasacs(sp?) and quickly returned to about 150* once I got some air flowing through.
> 
> Thanks for the reply's.
> 
> Tim


Drink a beer and relax. You got a warranty right? If so drive that b!tch like you stole it! Or get an Allison equipped truck....:laughing:

Mike email me and I'll give you that tune...keep forgetting and this just reminded me you wanted it. I wanna try your no lockup tune also...sure I wont like it but I'll try Thumbs Up


----------



## Briggany

Tim94gt;1214612 said:


> Ya, that's what I figured after looking at his sig.
> 
> I'm probably being paranoid, but I don't want to destroy this tranny overnight.
> 
> Here is a pic from last storm.


Did you find out anything about this? We have a 2004 that started overheating the tranny we replaced transmission lines, put in a larger auxiliary cooler and put in a brand new factory transmission and it is still over heating- not even when plowing or the plow on- just a salter and a yard of salt. No one around here can tell us what it might be. Any insight would be great!


----------



## myzx6

Briggany;1717930 said:


> Did you find out anything about this? We have a 2004 that started overheating the tranny we replaced transmission lines, put in a larger auxiliary cooler and put in a brand new factory transmission and it is still over heating- not even when plowing or the plow on- just a salter and a yard of salt. No one around here can tell us what it might be. Any insight would be great!


Are u sure its actually overheating could be a faulty temp sensor or guage


----------



## Briggany

myzx6;1717965 said:


> Are u sure its actually overheating could be a faulty temp sensor or guage


We thought that was a possibility as well- when it read "transmission hot" we were on the side of the road- you can't hardly touch your hand to the pan on the transmission yet the lines into and out of the rad are cold. We removed the rad yesterday and had it tested to make sure it was not plugged.


----------



## GM Landscape

Plow prep package? My 06 2500hd ext. cab w/ plow prep will get 180ish running 55mph on my 25 mile trip w plow down low to road but plowing or driving around w/ plowing 150-160 tops. Blizzard last week I never seen it go above 140. (-30 to -40 with wind chill). What fluid is in it?


----------



## myzx6

Kinked cooler line/hose somewhere or blockage in a line


----------



## SnowGuy73

That seems hot.


----------



## spazfam

Talk to gm we had a 2005 gmc 2500hd that was doing this, talked to dealer and found that not all hds had the right clutch fan installed at the factory. Gm changed mine and never had another issue. It's a 7 bladed fan instead of a 5 blade as well as a computer mod. Burn a bit more gas but no over. I believe the engine would also spike temp.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

fan clutch, replaced them in both our 6.0 gassers last year


----------



## grassmaster06

Just replaced my fan clutch on my 03,trans would heat up when towing.quick fix


----------

